# Indi-Dog Completed Orders 2012



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

So I know seeing your orders before you recieved them was quite popular last year when Indi-Dog first started, so I've decided to start it up again 

So if you order via pm on here, your pic will be added to this thread once it's been done so you can get all excited! :lol:

If you order via the website add a note at the checkout (think you can do this) or send me a pm if you cant/you forget so I know you're a PF's member :thumbup1:

So this is the one i've just done


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That's so mean :

Rather random question more so for something in the future, think you would be able to find/get hold of a union jack flag type ribbon. It was something that came up in my head that i'd like for when I obviously plan to move to sort of show off Maya is from the uk :lol: and of course it may not be for a few motnhs yet but just meerly curious if you have one or could possible keep an eye out for one.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> That's so mean :
> 
> Rather random question more so for something in the future, think you would be able to find/get hold of a union jack flag type ribbon. It was something that came up in my head that i'd like for when I obviously plan to move to sort of show off Maya is from the uk :lol: and of course it may not be for a few motnhs yet but just meerly curious if you have one or could possible keep an eye out for one.


i will be getting some in ready for the olympics :cornut:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> i will be getting some in ready for the olympics :cornut:


You're a star :lol: I almost forgot about that 

I want to patch it up to a pink collar (Maya must have pink) with a nice union jack tag too :lol:

When you get pics do show me though will have to get some self control till i'm able to order


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> i will be getting some in ready for the olympics :cornut:


Don't forget the jubilee 

I've been thinking of getting the dogs something that will cover both events


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Don't forget the jubilee
> 
> I've been thinking of getting the dogs something that will cover both events


whens that? tbh i dont actually know when the olympics start!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jubilee weekend is the 2nd -5th June, we get an extra bank holiday on the 5th 

Olympic Games 27 July-12 Aug 2012

Paralympic Games 29 Aug-9 Sept 2012


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Jubilee weekend is the 2nd -5th June, we get an extra bank holiday on the 5th
> 
> Olympic Games 27 July-12 Aug 2012
> 
> Paralympic Games 29 Aug-9 Sept 2012


fab thanks, will get them in soon then!


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is that mine????? I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Emmy333 said:


> Is that mine????? I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yep  will be posted tomorrow


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

AHHH SQUEEEEE 
You may be getting another order very soon for our latest addition  
I genuinely love it, it is the best ever!!!!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

It is going to be torture looking at this thread every day and hoping it'll be my order next.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> It is going to be torture looking at this thread every day and hoping it'll be my order next.


 it'll be yours soon enough


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd definitely be interested in UJ ribbon, I want something for the Jubilee


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Is this ribbon any good?
I like the look of it 
Union Jack Ribbon


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Is this ribbon any good?
> I like the look of it
> Union Jack Ribbon


i'll be getting a few very similar to that


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> i'll be getting a few very similar to that


Exciting


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel so much better about not being the weirdo wanting a UJ flag :lol: :thumbup1: (totally forgot about jubilee and Olympics)


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

hi sid have sent u a pm bout my order


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I need to order something! :lol:


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I feel so much better about not being the weirdo wanting a UJ flag :lol: :thumbup1: (totally forgot about jubilee and Olympics)


Not at all, Zim already has a UJ tag


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't wait for our order!! Woot, woot. Not that I am impatient or anything.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

i'll be doing yours tomorrow


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

what colour is the collar and lead with the skull and crossbones on it looks like a mint green? its so nice

i'm going to get a union jack one too 

karen


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

You have been busy . All look great as usual :thumbup:.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking great, as usual! I'm getting all excited to see my order now.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

sid&kira said:


>


That's mine, that's mine!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

sid&kira said:


>


That's my walking belt.:thumbup:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

karen09 said:


> what colour is the collar and lead with the skull and crossbones on it looks like a mint green? its so nice
> 
> i'm going to get a union jack one too
> 
> karen


Its emerald green, i dont have a mint green unfortunately

All these are being posted today


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for the info

can u let me know when u get your union jack ribbon in, can u post a picture too please?

karen


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> That's my walking belt.:thumbup:


Ooooh I like it :thumbup: Right, that's the next thing on my shopping list..........


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Walking belt looks fab. I have just a few days gotten one, find it a lot better all round but yours look so much nicer!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

hey guys

sorry neglected this a bit! Here's a couple I've done this weekend...










I'm in love with this one...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> hey guys
> 
> sorry neglected this a bit! Here's a couple I've done this weekend...
> 
> I'm in love with this one...


Me too     i have such good taste :lol: Super excited 

Enzo's birthday next month to :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Some more... sorry keep forgetting to grab pics!


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> Some more... sorry keep forgetting to grab pics!


Yay found it 

Looks fabulous :thumbsup:

Mr Budley will be looking very stylish sporting this at flyball  Can't wait for it to arrive, reckon the postman thinks I fancy him........


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Forgot to let you know that Scooter's collar arrived last week! I'm at uni so haven't seen it in person but have been sent text message pictures of a handsome dog in a very smart football collar 
My mum is a football fan, as is Scooter so it's gone down very well from what I've heard.

Thanks Sid and Stacey, looking forward to seeing it on him!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

sid&kira said:


>


Wahey, Sailor will be pleased with his new colour scheme!
I shall get photos of him strutting his stuff in orange as soon as they arrive, we have our boots and poop bags at the ready for the grand walk 

( I`m assuming these are mine anyhow! )


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

not sure if all of these are for members of pf's but oh well lol










GoodVic could you confirm that you like the red/brown/red combo please, if not i will do another


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Not finished, need to put the eyelets in


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

They look amazing!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

The chocolate brown with the blue looks really nice together


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm happy  xx


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Not finished, need to put the eyelets in


Ooooh me like!!! Can't wait now,it looks great


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Wheee! they look brilliant!    Thanks!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Eep! Looks awesome! Can't wait to get a pic of Oscar wearing his!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh think that purple headcollar is for Dexie- via goodvic!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Testing this on my phone as my laptop has died


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Testing this on my phone as my laptop has died


the picture is not working for me!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry guys, couldnt do it on my fone lol, gots a new laptopamabob now though 

here's the pic


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Is the Galaxy ribbon in yet ?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Is the Galaxy ribbon in yet ?


not yet  im getting impatient, I have planned new collars for our lot out of it too! Hoping for tomorrow, only problem with buying from the US


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> not yet  im getting impatient, I have planned new collars for our lot out of it too! Hoping for tomorrow, only problem with buying from the US


The postal service in England is bad enough, one item i ordered turned up yesterday 8 days from the dispatch email


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Another one here waiting for the galaxy ribbon!! I chose the purple one for my Bella


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Well my "Help for Heroes" collar is the star of every charity event we go to


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like there will be a few pf galaxy wearing collars,Alf will be sporting the teal this season


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

theevos5 said:


> Looks like there will be a few pf galaxy wearing collars,Alf will be sporting the teal this season


And Enzo


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

theevos5 said:


> Looks like there will be a few pf galaxy wearing collars,Alf will be sporting the teal this season


If I had a male dog I would have gone for the teal too! Almost got it for Bella actually... but I went for the purple in the end

Glad to see we all have good taste


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

my guys are all getting matching but different colour half checks!

Kira - the pink one that Pointermum's Shelby has
Grey - Red
Keyu - Purple
Diesel - Teal

Though the boys colours may be swapped, but they're the same neck size so it doesnt really matter lol


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a quickie to say Sailor got his set today and I am impressed, it all looks great and is really tough!
Hoping to get some photos tomorrow if the rain holds off long enough!
We got thoroughly soaked on the walk today, so camera stayed at home!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Nellybelly said:


> Another one here waiting for the galaxy ribbon!! I chose the purple one for my Bella





theevos5 said:


> Looks like there will be a few pf galaxy wearing collars,Alf will be sporting the teal this season





Pointermum said:


> And Enzo





Nellybelly said:


> If I had a male dog I would have gone for the teal too! Almost got it for Bella actually... but I went for the purple in the end
> 
> Glad to see we all have good taste





sid&kira said:


> my guys are all getting matching but different colour half checks!
> 
> Kira - the pink one that Pointermum's Shelby has
> Grey - Red
> ...


The pickles are waiting on galaxy ribbon too :lol:

Red for Branston and Purple for Lily

Although I really love the Teal too, so may well have to order them another one each and get Branston the Teal and Lily the Pink (we'll drink a drink a drink to Lily the pink the pink the pink................sorry got side tracked  )


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

how to half check collars work i am about to order one for toby?

I really like the Blue and brown one!!


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> not sure if all of these are for members of pf's but oh well lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what colour is the light blue one with brown dog paws in the drop down menu
on website?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Mad4mutts half checks are great as they tighten but only by 4" so don't choke the dog, I use them on my guys as I like their collars loose but when they try to back out it tightens and they can't. Some people also use them to help with training

Its chocolate brown webbing and light blue paws ribbon


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

got my fingers crossed for the ribbon from US to arrive tomorrow


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

We just ordered a new collar for Terence.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> We just ordered a new collar for Terence.


Half check collar with blue camo?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> Half check collar with blue camo?


That's the one. 
I also just hand-washed his current one. Can't have him walk around with a dirty collar, can we now?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I ordered my 2 a new half check collar each at the weekend.:blushing:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Really looking forward to seeing my order..im so excited..only ordered 4 days ago though haha!
Iv ordered a collar, police lead, and a harness each for my 3 monsters


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

How long do I gotta wait??   :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> How long do I gotta wait??   :lol:


Get in line Miss , i ordered mine nearly two weeks ago :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :lol: just been waiting for the ribbon to arrive :


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Get in line Miss , i ordered mine nearly two weeks ago :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :lol: just been waiting for the ribbon to arrive :


I ordered before all of you 27 April, but the ribbon took aaaaaaages to arrive, so I don't mind at all. Sid did warn me about this...


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> I ordered before all of you 27 April, but the ribbon took aaaaaaages to arrive, so I don't mind at all. Sid did warn me about this...


Only just,mine was 28th April,but I am having my 2 delivered together and knew I would have to wait You can't rush quality!!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I can't remember when I ordered mine but I'm sure it was before all of you :001_tt2::001_tt2: :lol:

But Sid did warn me too about the ribbon so don't mind the wait 

I also now know that I will be waiting even longer for mine but I know that's my fault because I have put in another SPECIAL request, which is going to delay them further but it'll be worth the wait 

Ahhh now you're all wondering aren't you? You're all gonna want one when you see them


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahhh now you're all wondering aren't you? You're all gonna want one when you see them


I know,its a special fox poo repellent material so Lily can roll all she likes!!
Think you may be waiting a while for Sid to hunt that material down!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Get in line Miss , i ordered mine nearly two weeks ago :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :lol: just been waiting for the ribbon to arrive :


But I'm impateint!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Fabulous,I love them,can't wait,thank you thank you


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

That teal galaxy and brown one is soooo nice! Funnily enough, I do believe Sherlock's due a new collar...


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

I like suprises so wish for my lot not to be posted on here Lol:ihih::sneaky2:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

springfieldbean said:


> That teal galaxy and brown one is soooo nice! Funnily enough, I do believe Sherlock's due a new collar...


That's what i've ordered as a check chain collar


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> That's what i've ordered as a check chain collar


I ordered it in a plain flat collar for Roo too 

And a matching lead. And a matching traffic lead too :blushing:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Yay Purple galaxy was definitely the right choice for Bella! I would be another getting the teal if I had a male dog though


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

cant decide on what style collar to get in the british design semi-slip or with a buckle?

help?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Incomplete - needs a matching half check









Incomplete - needs 2 matching leads


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> Incomplete - needs a matching half check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Oh Oh!!! The name plates arrived.... YAY!!!

How do they look? They look great in these pic's. I'm so excited, no more losing name tags for the pickles now!! :thumbup:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Are the purple ones Gemmas??


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Gorgeous. I've watched with interest since you first starting making these. They have just got better and better. I'm hoping to be able to order very soon, so much nicer to have something every tom, dick ot harry is wearing


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Are the purple ones Gemmas??


Yep and the green with teal galaxy is yours too 

HALF CHECKS CHAINS ARE FINALLY HERE!!!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> Yep and the green with teal galaxy is yours too
> 
> HALF CHECKS CHAINS ARE FINALLY HERE!!!!!


YAY i can't wait to see Enzo's done


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

jayne5364 said:


> Gorgeous. I've watched with interest since you first starting making these. They have just got better and better. I'm hoping to be able to order very soon, so much nicer to have something every tom, dick ot harry is wearing


By the way my name is Anya like your GSD in the picture xx just to let you know

**Anya**


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

some more


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Look out for pictures of a big macho foxhound wearing that first collar.:eek6:

Sid,they look great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

hehe I am getting impatient now can mine now be put up here on this thread?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Cheers Sid it looks fab x


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh, I like the red galaxy ribbon on the black webbing... wish I'd gone for that now instead of red webbing for Branston 

Oh well, hopefully mine will arrive tomorrow (I've had a 'depsatched' email :thumbup: ) and I'm sure I will love them


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the red and yellow.

I will be ordering about wednesday/thursday time if thats ok?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice to see them


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Part finished - needs a matching martingale


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I think I see mine


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maya's collar :thumbsup: 

Looks brilliant, can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

These are all so beautiful! I've just ordered a collar and lead for April!  Took me forever to choose!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

The next 5 are all the adjustable headcollars






















































(im going to re-do this as I've just had a look and realised that April is a young pup so want to give it more adjustability)


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> The next 5 are all the adjustable headcollars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are superwoman! How on earth did you get all those done so fast? They're fab Thanks!!!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sid, you should stop posting these!! I have another 3 on the list (at least) and we only got our new collar a couple of days ago.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> (im going to re-do this as I've just had a look and realised that April is a young pup so want to give it more adjustability)


Aaah they look perfect! Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Sid, you should stop posting these!! I have another 3 on the list (at least) and we only got our new collar a couple of days ago.


I know exactly what you mean  I have 2 I want in a couple of weeks when I have some money


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

sid&kira said:


>


I really like this one,but I must resist
Alf has got more collars than I have shoes at the moment


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

mwaa haa haaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> mwaa haa haaaaaaaaaaaa


Btw, I believe you had an order last night that was from a friend of mine  She was admiring Alfie's collars and asked where they were from and I recommended you  (she had the pink dinos and the sunglasses ones)


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Btw, I believe you had an order last night that was from a friend of mine  She was admiring Alfie's collars and asked where they were from and I recommended you  (she had the pink dinos and the sunglasses ones)


yep i got that order, thanks for the recommendation  the ribbon is on order


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

thank you sid for the Feedback- I just luv criticism- good criticism though!!

have put all of your feedback into view and will post some pictures of properly finished collars

they will never beat yours though but i am only trying, and if it doesn't work then may find something else to produce that isnt on the dog market yet


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Medium adjustable headcollar - up to 100cm (to put in perspective, Diesel is 76cm)


----------



## AmandaB1003 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think these are mine...well Dakota's. Also, the matching lead but I managed to delete the code for that photo from my reply! They look fab. Thank you!! So glad I found PF or I wouldn't have found your website! PF, useful in so many ways! A great topic for my first post too!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so excited, looking forward to seeing Pixie's collar up there!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> I am so excited, looking forward to seeing Pixie's collar up there!


I already have a soft spot for her and only saw her pics yesterday


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

The pictures of the head collars- are the extra 2 clips for clipping to a collar?
x


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> The pictures of the head collars- are the extra 2 clips for clipping to a collar?
> x


yea, thats the safety strap, so if the dog does manage to slip the headcollar it's not loose


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm looking forward to getting mine, though I don't know if you'll put it up on here as I spoke to you through HO!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I'm looking forward to getting mine, though I don't know if you'll put it up on here as I spoke to you through HO!


i put most of them up here so keep an eye out


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Love this! Is it bad that I really want to make one for Kira!? She's only just got a new one


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

better not let the mrs see the pink and blue one or shell have me ordering one for maddy.

will there be a pic of my order, I know I didnt ask for it, but only just seen this thread


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Retri said:


> better not let the mrs see the pink and blue one or shell have me ordering one for maddy.
> 
> will there be a pic of my order, I know I didnt ask for it, but only just seen this thread


yep i post pics of all orders in here


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

That last one is gorgeous, am very tempted but a voice in the back of my head keeps telling me that B has enough collars!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Thorne said:


> That last one is gorgeous, am very tempted but a voice in the back of my head keeps telling me that B has enough collars!


every girl needs that collar in their collar drawer me thinks! Kira's getting one


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> yep i post pics of all orders in here


kool ill keep checking


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Retri - I have got a pic but my camera had died so i snapped on on my phone, but i cant find the cable! I will have a better look tomorrow if you havent already got it by then


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Oooh, are those bottom 2 my friend's orders? She'll be delighted with those


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

love the monkey ribbon with the buckle design

i can see another order in the making


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooooh, love, love, LOVE that Paul Frank one on the blue webbing... that'll be next


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maya's has turned up, love it :thumbup: will get photos soon.

Funny when I pulled it out of it's package I looked it and thought, that's not gonna fit her it's too small :lol: had to tug it and stretch it out. 

Fits her quite loosely, really love it. I'm gonna keep it for special occasions for now :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I forgot to say thank you for Enzo's new set it arrived just before i went on holiday and the dogs went into kennels , so i didn't put it in him yet. I'll try and get some photo's in the next few days, i'm really pleased with them


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I am SO excited about Pixies! it loks gawwwwwwwjuss!!!! Thank you! xxxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow some more fab collars and leads 

Think I am going to be greeting the postman every morning again


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the pink dinosaur ribbon. Will have to order one of those for Lucky soon


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooooh, do I spot Alfie's there?  :thumbup: looks fabulous!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

You already know what I think - perfect as always


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> Retri - I have got a pic but my camera had died so i snapped on on my phone, but i cant find the cable! I will have a better look tomorrow if you havent already got it by then


yeh it turned up last week, its great, I would get a picture of CJ wearing it but he just keeps pulling it off :


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Retri said:


> yeh it turned up last week, its great, I would get a picture of CJ wearing it but he just keeps pulling it off :


tighten it by moving the plastic slider closer to the back of his head, that'll make it harder for him to get off


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> tighten it by moving the plastic slider closer to the back of his head, that'll make it harder for him to get off


ive had it done up all the way, he is very persistant, maybe I measured him wrong, but he will just claw at it constantly, im working on getting him used to it slowly, treats while its on ect, im sure he will get used to it evetually


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Retri said:


> ive had it done up all the way, he is very persistant, maybe I measured him wrong, but he will just claw at it constantly, im working on getting him used to it slowly, treats while its on ect, im sure he will get used to it evetually


some dogs do take longer to get used to it than others, mine all got used to it very quickly but some do fight it for longer


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

love that cookie monster ribbon


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

sid&kira said:


>


Quick question, which of the blue webbings is it in these pictures? Just got paid for some work so thinking about a little order


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

AdMed said:


> Quick question, which of the blue webbings is it in these pictures? Just got paid for some work so thinking about a little order


that is royal blue


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

hey guys, sorry for the lack of activity, been at the vets pretty much every day having Diesel's bandages changed since he hurt his paw, so i got a little behind 

But pretty much up to date again now, and normal service will soon be resumed


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Firstly i must say that im such an airhead that i didnt actually realise that you were actually 'Indi dog'....... doh! lol

Secondly im nearly ready to place my order. Have decided on a 25mm martingale but just cant quite decide on whether to go for the orange flowers or the cookie monster!! Also if i go for the cookie monster im not sure what colour webbing to have......oh decisions decisions!!!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Ohh I love Merlin's already  but I do think I'll have to make another order, because I just love the Cookie Monster... not sure if the ribbon would be too big though...


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Cant wait until Tias headcollar and lead arrives...then i need to decide on a new colla. tempted by the cookie monster for Bailey but i know the white would be black in no time x


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Lola71 said:


> Firstly i must say that im such an airhead that i didnt actually realise that you were actually 'Indi dog'....... doh! lol
> 
> Secondly im nearly ready to place my order. Have decided on a 25mm martingale but just cant quite decide on whether to go for the orange flowers or the cookie monster!! Also if i go for the cookie monster im not sure what colour webbing to have......oh decisions decisions!!!


Haha, yea I was thinking of creating a new account with the username 'Indi-Dog', but I like that it's more personal this way (and I think customers do too), it shows I have nothing to hide as I post all my other stuff here too

Both are nice ribbons, but i have to say i prefer the cookies lol



WhippetyAmey said:


> Ohh I love Merlin's already  but I do think I'll have to make another order, because I just love the Cookie Monster... not sure if the ribbon would be too big though...


if you need 20mm for Merlin then yea the cookie monster will be too wide, but 25mm should be fine for a whippet I'd have thought?



mimi g said:


> Cant wait until Tias headcollar and lead arrives...then i need to decide on a new colla. tempted by the cookie monster for Bailey but i know the white would be black in no time x


yes thats the only problem with that one, the white background, but it looks so cool! :lol:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> if you need 20mm for Merlin then yea the cookie monster will be too wide, but 25mm should be fine for a whippet I'd have thought?


No, not set on 20mm at all - he just had such a tiny cat collar on, when we looked at the bigger ones they looked massive!! So were going up in size gradually! I'm sure it would be fine though - will have to get ordering!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm only just a little bit excited for Dixie's collar arriving   :lol: :lol:


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> No, not set on 20mm at all - he just had such a tiny cat collar on, when we looked at the bigger ones they looked massive!! So were going up in size gradually! I'm sure it would be fine though - will have to get ordering!


The boys will have matching collars next time they meet hopefully 

Sid - wondered how you are getting on with our order (000087), I'm guessing it came in after your backlog caused by Diesel's injury. Also I'd love to know how he is doing if you have chance for an update, I'm really rooting for him!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

AdMed said:


> The boys will have matching collars next time they meet hopefully
> 
> Sid - wondered how you are getting on with our order (000087), I'm guessing it came in after your backlog caused by Diesel's injury. Also I'd love to know how he is doing if you have chance for an update, I'm really rooting for him!


Im aiming to get that done by tuesday, stacey arrives on Monday & I need to show her how to make the Zorb, so i'll be using your as an example 

not really much to update on really, so far he seems better with ours, but im not sure if it will last, we're just taking each day as it comes atm


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update on the stuff, looking forward to getting them. We've had so many positive comments about his galaxy one, and the martingale really works for us.

Glad Diesel seems a bit better at least, if you want to try him with a strange dog at some point I'm sure we could sort out a trip down your way


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

AdMed said:


> The boys will have matching collars next time they meet hopefully


Haha yeah! I'm going to have to get it I think, they'll both look very handsome with such nice collars on


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

AdMed said:


> Thanks for the update on the stuff, looking forward to getting them. We've had so many positive comments about his galaxy one, and the martingale really works for us.
> 
> Glad Diesel seems a bit better at least, if you want to try him with a strange dog at some point I'm sure we could sort out a trip down your way


he's still terrible with outside dogs, he was going mad at a dog at the vets who was fast asleep and couldnt care less


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have finally placed an order! Ordered a half check in the summer blue flowers with hot pink webbing, which i think is the same as the one on page 13 of this thread....cant wait now!
:thumbup:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I received the gangs head collars last week. Really impressed!! They have just stopped pulling, its a miracle 

How are you getting on with Simbas collar, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you happen to know when Tias headcollar and lead might be ready if its not cheeky asking order end 92 i think. Going to a reasonably large dog show on Sat and quite fancied parading her around in her new gear ;-)


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> hey guys, sorry for the lack of activity, been at the vets pretty much every day having Diesel's bandages changed since he hurt his paw, so i got a little behind
> 
> But pretty much up to date again now, and normal service will soon be resumed


ooo i can see one i really really like and its the ribbon i was going mad for in the beginning- how much would it be for a side release in that colour will visitor message you


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

I put an order through for Izzy yesterday (Tarnus even let me order 2!!)! Cant wait to see what they look like on her and show her off to people!!


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

I didnt realise that paypal took so many days to clear, thought it was an instant thing! Anyway, now i can eagerly await Molly's new collar! How exciting!


----------



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Parker's union jack collar arrived on Thursday and it's lovely. As soon as we arrived at his obedience class it was noticed and admired! Really suits him and matches beautifully with his blue lead, blue harness and red coat! Must get a pic! Thanks again Sid! x

ETA: Pics here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/245624-parker-models-indi-dog-thanks-sid.html


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I love the cookie monster ribbon! When did you start doing half check chains? Will check out your website in a mo.


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

love my union jack collar, harness and lead


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Lola71 said:


> I didnt realise that paypal took so many days to clear, thought it was an instant thing! Anyway, now i can eagerly await Molly's new collar! How exciting!


it was because it came from the bank account, not a card (apparently)



lucyandsandy said:


> I love the cookie monster ribbon! When did you start doing half check chains? Will check out your website in a mo.


a month or so ago  the cookie monster is awsum 



karen09 said:


> love my union jack collar, harness and lead





Quinn25 said:


> Parker's union jack collar arrived on Thursday and it's lovely. As soon as we arrived at his obedience class it was noticed and admired! Really suits him and matches beautifully with his blue lead, blue harness and red coat! Must get a pic! Thanks again Sid! x
> 
> ETA: Pics here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/245624-parker-models-indi-dog-thanks-sid.html


glad you like them


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry I'm being impatient, hows my order coming on? 

Can't believe how excited i get over dog collars


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i can't wait for opies to arrive either. he'll look so smart on his doggy dates


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, I love your collars! I plan on ordering one for each of mine... It is blooming hard to choose though  I am thinking the galaxy one though! 

How do the headcollars work? I see yours clip at the back of the head... does that still stop them pulling, or do they just pull into it?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Sorry I'm being impatient, hows my order coming on?
> 
> Can't believe how excited i get over dog collars


its done, going out tomorrow, i'll try and get a pic tonight but i have to go to the hospital soon



tattoogirl73 said:


> i can't wait for opies to arrive either. he'll look so smart on his doggy dates


Yours will be going out this week 



lozzibear said:


> Oh, I love your collars! I plan on ordering one for each of mine... It is blooming hard to choose though  I am thinking the galaxy one though!
> 
> How do the headcollars work? I see yours clip at the back of the head... does that still stop them pulling, or do they just pull into it?


the headcollars have been used on all my guys who now walk loose lead on normal collars (most of the time). they can pull through as with all headcollars so it needs to be combined with training


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> the headcollars have been used on all my guys who now walk loose lead on normal collars (most of the time). they can pull through as with all headcollars so it needs to be combined with training


Aw, ok thanks 

How much room for adjustment is there in the half check collars?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> Aw, ok thanks
> 
> How much room for adjustment is there in the half check collars?


depends on the size of the half check, bigger ones have more adjustment obviously, but if its for a pup just put the measurement then 'puppy' in the box and i'll make that measurement the smallest one so it has lots of growing room


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Really excited for my walking belt now


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Well Izzys new collars arrived at the weekend and I love them! We only ordered on Wednesday evening and they arrived Saturday morning!

Here are some pics of Izzy wearing her new bling!!




























Thanks Sid!!


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oooh the pink and blue one at the top is the one i've ordered for Molly!! It looks great, im glad i chose the same one.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is Molly in her new half check, i think she looks fab in it! Great colours and a great collar.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Lola71 said:


> Here is Molly in her new half check, i think she looks fab in it! Great colours and a great collar.


This collar looks fab on our gorgeous black doggies! Beautiful girls!


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I have just this minute finally got around to ordering my boys a collar each!

Just a little bit excited


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Just realised I haven't posted a pic of Sherlock's new Indi-Dog collar yet! He's had it for a few weeks now, but his ears always get in the way of every pic I've tried to take.

This is the best I can do!










I love it, and so does he - it's a semi-slip so it's nice and loose for him to wear all the time and he can't slip it on walks. He's got what our vet describes as a "pinhead"   so a semi-slip is perfect for him.

Thanks Sid!


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been looking through this thread getting all excited for our collars. I suppose the wait serves me right I did insist that we had special ribbon ordered lol


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Emmy333 said:


> I've been looking through this thread getting all excited for our collars. I suppose the wait serves me right I did insist that we had special ribbon ordered lol


I'm the same I get so impatient 

Can't wait to see my boys collars!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oooo can't wait to see my belt


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

pogo said:


> Oooo can't wait to see my belt


sorry it was sent late! been snowed under recently  should get there tomorrow I think  (btw it look awesome! loving the colour choice )

All orders not yet marked as dispatched will be posted in here, sorry i've been a bit lax with the photo's!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks  really excited now!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay my belt just arrived and i love it  thanks Sid!!!!


----------



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

My customised police lead arrived today and it is just FABULOUS  Have had a D-ring in a particular place so that I can clip the lead around my waist for hands-free dog control - great when I'm juggling car keys etc! The quality is brilliant and I have already road-tested it and just LOVE it! The padded traffic handle is a super feature and with the ribbon (black with pink & white bubbles) it looks great. Thank you Sid - I'm thrilled to bits and one very happy customer  Abi xx


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi sid if possible do you have the red star ribbon available - i would like a side release half check with matching police style lead and harness. 

for some reason no one can message me so I have left you an email instead

thank you

his neck measurement comes out a 16" at present (this is when he hasnt been groomed)


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

like this but with side release if possible


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Any news on my order Sid?


----------

